# Roof light surround



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

The inner frame on my skylight is cracked and deformed and I'm looking at get this item of eBay 321192846172. Has anybody else fitted one of these and also anybody know of a source for the seal that the skylight seals against when closed.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

nickkdx said:


> The inner frame on my skylight is cracked and deformed and I'm looking at get this item of eBay 321192846172. Has anybody else fitted one of these and also anybody know of a source for the seal that the skylight seals against when closed.


Hi Nick,
We haven't needed the frame, but we got a new seal from Duurwang at Dortmund, when enroute to the Dusseldorf Show back in 2009. They are a Hymer dealer in Germany. It was "off the shelf", and didn't have to be ordered (taking weeks), from a UK dealer such as Broonfools.

Rita and I picked up quite a few parts from Duurwang, and then some spares from the show.

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Durrwang in Dortmund will also post any parts you need with a prompt service.


----------

